# Silencer Process Now



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

So, I waited and never was able to get the time to get things pushed through prior to the July '16 cutoff. 

What is the process like now? I do not know that I fully understand what it entailed previously and I definitely do not know what all it takes now. 

I am tempted to go just use Silencershop.com for the process. Best I can tell they seem to have streamlined the process.

Anyone recently go through the process?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Not sure, but when I checked a few weeks ago for a silencer for my AR-15, guy told me it was an 8 month process.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

1st things first... do you plan on purchasing your NFA item through a trust or as an individual? 

Here's what 41F (the July cutoff) changed...

Trusts: fingerprints & passport style photos are required from everyone on the trust (pain in the ass, that's why there was a big push to get paperwork in...)

Individual: no longer require sheriff approval, only fingerprints and passport style photo.

Wait time right now is 9-10 months. I have a few friends who are on 9 months this week. 

I think once they get through the mountain of applications submitted prior to 41F, you will see the wait times drop. The silencer industry is actually struggling do to talks of the hearing protection act... people are waiting on a bill that probably won't pass (if it does, it will be years) instead of waiting 9 months for a suppressor. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

John B. said:


> 1st things first... do you plan on purchasing your NFA item through a trust or as an individual?
> 
> Here's what 41F (the July cutoff) changed...
> 
> ...


Is the trust a major benefit over the individual filing?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Walton County said:


> Is the trust a major benefit over the individual filing?


Depends on your intent with the Class 3 items and if you care if they stay in the family after you pass away. I have one and it was less than $100 and piece of mind for what happens with my stuff when I'm gone. Plus you can allow buddies to use your stuff and vice versa.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Walton County said:


> Is the trust a major benefit over the individual filing?


It depends on your situation. If you have multiple people that would like to be in possession of the suppressor, yes. Anyone who is on the trust can take it to the range or wherever. 

For me, I filed individual because I will be the only one using it. 

In the event of death, the trust would probably be more beneficial for the hassle free transfer of the suppressors. So I have read that even filed individual the suppressors have a one-time tax free transfer upon your death. Just what I've read though. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

John B. said:


> For me, I filed individual because I will be the only one using it.


Can you let someone else shoot it with you standing there?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

CaptnC said:


> Can you let someone else shoot it with you standing there?


Yeah absolutely. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Well, I got a bit carried away. I just completed everything and pulled the trigger on:

Silencerco 22 sparrow 
AAC Tirant 45

I almost bought one to shoot 300blk but had a moment of clarity. Now I wait.....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Should have looked into the Hybrid. Good from 9mm-45/70. Could use it on your .45 and Blackout


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

I went to mikes and Stan filled out all the paperwork. Painless process, but painful wait so far.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I have 4 and waiting on 1, Silencer Shop. That is all


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just got word one of mine just got approved. Picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

When was your check cashed Chase?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> When was your check cashed Chase?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Almost exactly 10 months.


----------



## shockTherapy01 (May 22, 2015)

Did you use a trust?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah I setup a trust first part of last year.


----------



## shockTherapy01 (May 22, 2015)

Perfect, I'm on the same timeline, check was cashed end of July, hope to hear something soon


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Should be any day now for ya

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

So got to ask whats the total cost for the everything to purchase the silencer ? PM me if it is something you like not to post


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Gamefish27 said:


> So got to ask whats the total cost for the everything to purchase the silencer ? PM me if it is something you like not to post


Tax stamp. $200
Fingerprints. ~$20
Passport photo ~$5
Suppressor of your choice $$$$


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

